# Looking for work in Southeast PA.



## Plasmech (Mar 31, 2009)

Live in 19014 zip code, willing to do some driving if necessary. Will work for a very reasonable rate while continuing to build experience. I have all necessary climbing gear and the saws in my sig. No, you can't touch my 361. Am really looking for time in the trees however ground work is fine too.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 1, 2009)

The tree doctor in parkesburg pa is looking for a climbing arborist. Now don't be fooled, they are all certified over there but when it comes down to it they just need someone to climb up there and cut it cause mike sure as chit ain't gonna do it. 
They also don't want to pay very much but I imagine if you walk
ed in there proper they would give you 13. They don't do very big or hard trees and they tend to really take their time and don't really care if it takes all day. 

cassidy is the girl, she has an ad on cl . its a clean place but you should be able to get along. I don't know if it would help or hinder if you mentioned my name but it would be a good place for you to try , you might be real happy there.


----------



## Plasmech (Apr 1, 2009)

treemandan said:


> The tree doctor in parkesburg pa is looking for a climbing arborist. Now don't be fooled, they are all certified over there but when it comes down to it they just need someone to climb up there and cut it cause mike sure as chit ain't gonna do it.
> They also don't want to pay very much but I imagine if you walk
> ed in there proper they would give you 13. They don't do very big or hard trees and they tend to really take their time and don't really care if it takes all day.
> 
> cassidy is the girl, she has an ad on cl . its a clean place but you should be able to get along. I don't know if it would help or hinder if you mentioned my name but it would be a good place for you to try , you might be real happy there.



Who is Mike, the owner? Or are you talking about me, the Plasdouche?


----------



## treemandan (Apr 1, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Who is Mike, the owner? Or are you talking about me, the Plasdouche?



Mike Mortoano is the owner. he knows the plants but boy does he run in circles. he tries to stick with small trees. he has an education program and will give you a pretty long leash I expect but what I can't take about the guy is that all the years he has in trees he looks like you did climbing that pine. He has no idea what goes on up there and I don't respect that. So when I worked there for a little everything he said kept going in one ear and out the other, made for a lot of wind and I told him so.
He works for the rich West Chesterites and so forth. Most likely if you can get up a small tree with a handsaw he will take you on. He likes to take everybody to those trade symposiums on his dime and will pay for lessons ( beat that) but I didn't bother crashing those parties.
I would call him right away, want me to do it?


----------



## Plasmech (Apr 1, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Mike Mortoano is the owner. he knows the plants but boy does he run in circles. he tries to stick with small trees. he has an education program and will give you a pretty long leash I expect but what I can't take about the guy is that all the years he has in trees he looks like you did climbing that pine. He has no idea what goes on up there and I don't respect that. So when I worked there for a little everything he said kept going in one ear and out the other, made for a lot of wind and I told him so.
> He works for the rich West Chesterites and so forth. Most likely if you can get up a small tree with a handsaw he will take you on. He likes to take everybody to those trade symposiums on his dime and will pay for lessons ( beat that) but I didn't bother crashing those parties.
> I would call him right away, want me to do it?



Heck yea Ben, if you called him that would be awesome. Now you do understand I can't quit my day job right, at least not now, maybe never?


----------



## treemandan (Apr 1, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Heck yea Ben, if you called him that would be awesome. Now you do understand I can't quit my day job right, at least not now, maybe never?



He is probably gonna to want a commitment and try to make you sign a no- compete clause. He gave me some forms one of which the the drug screen disclosure Hah. 610-269-8733.


----------



## Plasmech (Apr 1, 2009)

treemandan said:


> He is probably gonna to want a commitment and try to make you sign a no- compete clause. He gave me some forms one of which the the drug screen disclosure Hah. 610-269-8733.



I am ASSuming that the no-compete clause is a joke LOL.

Would this cat really be interested in a schmuck like me?


----------



## treemandan (Apr 1, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I am ASSuming that the no-compete clause is a joke LOL.
> 
> Would this cat really be interested in a schmuck like me?



1 schmuck + another schmuck = 2 happy schmucks?

No joke about that claus, CL is a cake walk compared to what's out there if you know what I mean. Of course The Dan needs to sign no paper cause we can always just clear it up with the vernacular. He also had a set of rules which inculded not spitting smoking or cursing. I remember Mike asked me if I smoked... The Dan hides very little, I said its not " if" its " what". He will love anybody with a rope.


----------



## Plasmech (Apr 1, 2009)

treemandan said:


> 1 schmuck + another schmuck = 2 happy schmucks?
> 
> No joke about that claus, CL is a cake walk compared to what's out there if you know what I mean. Of course The Dan needs to sign no paper cause we can always just clear it up with the vernacular. He also had a set of rules which inculded not spitting smoking or cursing. I remember Mike asked me if I smoked... The Dan hides very little, I said its not " if" its " what". He will love anybody with a rope.



I called that number. Girl who answered didn't give me to Mike, she said she'd handle the call. Basically said they need a highly experienced climber and that's it. Conversation didn't go too well. Probably should have let you call. She did remember you though.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 1, 2009)

cassidy, mikes wife, probably tired of running the company for mike who has filled her head with illusions of grandeur.
Call back , tell her you are me and will be in on monday.


----------



## Plasmech (Apr 1, 2009)

treemandan said:


> cassidy, mikes wife, probably tired of running the company for mike who has filled her head with illusions of grandeur.
> Call back , tell her you are me and will be in on monday.



Ha yea, I bet that would work. Ah well, if you feel like talking to Mike, that would be great. Otherwise, thanks for the lead.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 1, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Ha yea, I bet that would work. Ah well, if you feel like talking to Mike, that would be great. Otherwise, thanks for the lead.



The ad is on CL under skilled trade. Send an email with your interests, don't mention my name.

Also call back, this time be persisitant and ask questions, who cares what about, just keep talking and making her answer.


----------



## Plasmech (Apr 1, 2009)

treemandan said:


> The ad is on CL under skilled trade. Send an email with your interests, don't mention my name.
> 
> Also call back, this time be persisitant and ask questions, who cares what about, just keep talking and making her answer.



OK I'll keep trying. It sounded like she wanted someone who is ready to rock...point to the tree and watch him fly up it and tear 'er up. I don't think she wants someone like me slowing her hubby down. I will try sending a CL email though, maybe Mike himself will read it.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 2, 2009)

ask her if she knows mike oxsbig.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 2, 2009)

oldirty said:


> ask her if she knows mike oxsbig.



You sure have been on a mean streak.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 3, 2009)

treemandan said:


> You sure have been on a mean streak.



you didnt even get a chuckle out of that?



but you are right....i wonder what the deal is.


----------



## Plasmech (Apr 3, 2009)

oldirty said:


> you didnt even get a chuckle out of that?
> 
> 
> 
> but you are right....i wonder what the deal is.



Who is Mike Oxsbig?


----------



## treemandan (Apr 3, 2009)

oldirty said:


> you didnt even get a chuckle out of that?
> 
> 
> 
> but you are right....i wonder what the deal is.



No I broke a rib laughing


----------



## treemandan (Apr 3, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Who is Mike Oxsbig?



stop trollin


----------



## Ghillie (Apr 3, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Who is Mike Oxsbig?



Say it out loud. I got a chuckle..:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Plasmech (Apr 3, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> Say it out loud. I got a chuckle..:biggrinbounce2:



hehe.

how about "My Dixie Wrecked"


----------



## Plasmech (Apr 3, 2009)

treemandan said:


> stop trollin



ha ok. I miss the days where I would ask about chain pitch and have 10 replies relling me how I'm a troll.


----------

